# Failed to query TCP/IP Settings...



## bko376 (Jun 2, 2005)

I have two computers in my home. Both receive cable internet via a Linksys router. One computer just got back from getting its hard drive wiped. I set it up, plugged in the ethernet and the internet worked just fine. I've been installing various programs (avg free, ad-aware, etc...) and after one reboot, the internet just did not work. I went to the Network Connections and tried a rightclick/repair on Local Area Connection, but I got an error along the lines of "Failed to query TCP/IP Settings, Cannot proceed." I've tried running all manner of network connection wizards to no avail. What can I do?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## bko376 (Jun 2, 2005)

Windows IP Configuration
An Internal Error Ocurred: The Request is not supported
Please contact Microsoft Support Services for further help
Additional Information: Unable to query host name


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try a couple of things.

Try this MS-KB article, it may fix the TCPIP.SYS file which frequently causes this issue. http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...D2-5034-4BBB-B74D-AD8430A1F7C8&displaylang=en

Do a stack repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## bko376 (Jun 2, 2005)

That first thing fixed it, but its running a little slow now, and it keeps pooping out on me. I am able to fix it by repairing the Local Area Connection, but it doesn't seem up to par.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I'd suspect you probably still have malware. Did you run the stack repair as well?


----------



## bko376 (Jun 2, 2005)

okay, so far so good ill let you know if it starts acting weird again

Thanks!


----------



## bko376 (Jun 2, 2005)

Having trouble again. Its slow and keeps pooping out completely. I can usually fix it by repairing the connection. Here's the IP Config


> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\owner>IPCONFIG/ALL
> ...


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Check for updated chipset or manufacturer specific ethernet drivers.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That looks good, how about an IPCONFIG /ALL when it's crapped out?


----------



## bko376 (Jun 2, 2005)

It's not crappin out anymore, just being real slow. And repairing doesn't seem to help at all. I think the IP Config is still the same.



> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\owner>IPCONFIG/ALL
> ...


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Your DHCP lease is only for an hour, perhaps it is having trouble renewing. See if you can increse the lease time in the router.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If there's a problem with any length lease you can configure, the TCP/IP stack is broken. The DHCP client requests a renewal of the lease at 1/2 the lease period, if it take the router more than 30 minutes to grand the renewal, something is very wrong.


----------



## bko376 (Jun 2, 2005)

I should mention that the other computer that hooks into the router works just fine.


----------



## bko376 (Jun 2, 2005)

So I just exited BitComet and now my internet runs fine. Could be a strange coincidence, but could that be it? If so, could I do anything so that both could run at the same time?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

From the TSG Rules, which you should have read when you joined.



> *P2P Instructions* - The purpose of P2P is to illegally trade copyrighted material. We do not support the use of P2P networks and any threads requesting help for them will be closed. This includes Kazaa, Bearshare, WinMX, and the like. If you're interested in the topic, you are free to discuss it on our site (and please visit www.StealingIsIllegal.com), but information on how to use them will not be provided.


----------

